# Manulife Policies



## Mediman14 (19 Mar 2021)

Yesterday I spoke to my Manulife Case Manager who is pretty much  non existent me. I am at the 6 months mark before my 24 months is finished . I believe a medical form needs to be completed to see about eleibilty for continuation of the CAF LTD.
  I am a 20 year Vet with bilateral hip injuries, awaiting two hip replacements. Spinal stenosis, building disc and other degenerate discs. Mentally I have multiple MH diagnosis. Being treated for everything. I am currently finishing a program via distance. I started this in 2016 while serving. It has taken me five years to complete a two year program. There is no way I can work full time, not even sure if I can work part time.
  First issue, the case manager wanted a list of my medications. She responded, the medications are appropriate and are within the therapeutic range . Not sure why it matters to her on what dosage I am given. Second issue, she said I don’t qualify because I am in school no matter if it’s distance or not. She continued on to say that disabled people do not go to school. This statement pissed me off. How narrow minded can someone be. My daughter who is disabled attend school. Probably not the same courses but do attend school. In fact many disabled people attend school. Some even work. 
  I had enough of people like this in these positions saying whatever they want and not have any consequences. How many Vets have this person denied ? Because of this, I will be taking this up, perhaps it might make the news.


----------



## Teager (23 Mar 2021)

Honestly if SISIP dumps you don't be pissed because VAC will take you on and continue paying you. The goal of the insurance is to find any way possible to get you off it. 

Have you applied DEC from VAC? If not you should as this sounds like it will benefit you.


----------



## aelba081 (22 May 2021)

Hey, I'm kinda in a similar situation.  I've been removed from VOC REHAB by VA and have a DEC, DTC.  I want to leave SISIP as they are only concerned with the bottom line.  I recently filled out the yearly doctors form, which is a huge trigger and now they are strong arming me to fillout CPP DI forms.  Taeger, can you pls recommend how I can fully transition to 90% IRB from VA and never have to deal with SISIP again. Thx, Avi


----------

